# FIX: "packet scheduler miniport" and "Failed to uninstall the device"



## codemaster110 (Mar 27, 2008)

*FIX: "packet scheduler miniport" and "Failed to uninstall the device"*

I had a problem until tonight with an old usb wifi connection that still showed up under the device manager exactly as it did before, but it had a "yellow !" and the words packet scheduler miniport. sometimes it showed 5 or 6 times.:upset: I had tried to uninstall it before but I decided to just try again.

Same message

"Failed to uninstall the device. The device may be required to boot up the computer."

first searched for this message but it just led to a lot of people with various other problems. Just a few of the things I looked up

"miniport drivers"
"packet scheduler miniport"
"wan miniport"
"psched.sys"
"failed driver uninstall"
"failed to uninstall device"
"QoS packet scheduler"

miniport drivers didnt find anything, 
packet scheduler found more of the same problem, 
wan miniport i dont remember what i found, but its not important,
psched.sys was more helpful, as it was explained that it is a component of QoS packet scheduler,
both searches for failed uninstall helped a little but only to verify there was a problem
I went through a lot of instruction on ways to get rid of the annoying stuff, but they never said it would fix anything, if it fixed anything, or what you were doing for that matter.

then the magic button. A google search for "QoS packet scheduler" came up with this link http://forums.speedguide.net/showthread.php?t=190110
this turned out helpful as it explained what the protocol i searched for was. It also said how to turn it off, which Ive explained below. This should get rid of each of your "packet scheduler miniports", even the old ones, as they are not important or useful. 

First, go into your device manager and make sure you can see your hidden devices.(view\show hidden devices) If you have this problem you may see that there is a Packet Scheduler Miniport or 2 or 6 for each nic card or network adapter you have or may have had. they are hidden if they are "working properly" If you do see them leave the window there and open network connections in the control panel.

once there open any one of your connections properties window(rightclick\properties) and in the center window there should be a line for "QoS Packet scheduler". if you uncheck this box, it will tell you that if you uninstall a component it removes it from all connections. click yes and once it is finished take a look at your device manager. If you have to, press the "scan for hardware changes" button and you should see that all of the "packet scheduler miniports have disappeared.:grin:

as for the wan miniports, I dont know if these are a problem as it seems to me that they provide your protocol functions by serving as "virtual nic cards" so to speak.

After you do all of this, you can follow this tutorial to 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Enum 
and find any remnants of your old drivers and delete them by changing the permissions. I searched for "wusb" as my old adapter was a wusb330n and removed what I thought i could do without. I would NOT recommend doing this like I did, I just think I know everything and its working ok so far. its just not a good idea to mess with the registry unless you know what you are doing.:4-thatsba

Thats my tutorial. My first post on a tech support forum, I hope it is helpful to other people. You can take my advice, heed my warning, but im not responsible for your computer. sorry, im broke, just like you.

Ive also related this problem to these forum questions
http://icrontic.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-463.html
http://www.driverforum.com/network5/10722.html
http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/499449-failed-uninstall-device-please-help.html
http://forums.techguy.org/networking/620194-help-packet-scheduler-miniport-8-a.html


----------

